# Older Hoyt recurve "Rambo"



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone remember what Hoyt called the recurve made with the original Rambo riser? I think they had it in a catalog for a year or two in the mid 80s. This was the original Rambo riser without the center-shot cutout.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Stash said:


> Anyone remember what Hoyt called the recurve made with the original Rambo riser? I think they had it in a catalog for a year or two in the mid 80s. This was the original Rambo riser without the center-shot cutout.


That was the first spectra riser if that helps ring any bells for ya


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The Spectra was the same design but had the past center-shot cutout which was not useable as a recurve with a regular rest/plunger. Spectra left, Rambo right. I was just trying to remember what the Rambo recurve was called.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

More digging around with Google makes me think that the Rambo recurve was actually a Sky brand bow, not a Hoyt.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Found it! Original was the Ram Reflex, and the Sky version was the Sky Hunter Supreme.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

I remember advertising from Neet, I think they made quivers mostly with Navaho and southwest patterns. I believe they also sold a rebadged version of this same bow.
A few threads later i see ya all knew this.


----------

